
Easily using WebODF, JS library for displaying and editing ODF files [Part 1] - Tsiolkovsky
http://frinring.wordpress.com/2014/07/28/webodf-easily-used-part-1-viewerjs/
======
oever
One of the developers here. The github repo is not linked in the blog, but you
can find the code here:
[https://github.com/kogmbh/webodf/](https://github.com/kogmbh/webodf/)
WebODF.js is can run entirely from your own server so there's no need to
depend on 3rd party services. Happy to answer any questions!

